# Fancy Food Show in NYC



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Is anyone planning on going to the NASFT Fancy Food Show at the Javits Center in July? Is anyone exhibiting?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I went two years ago, and was actually a little disappointed, at the aisles and aisles of folks with little booths of endless jellies and jams, more designed for retail 'gourmet' shop businesses than the restaurant/catering business. 

There were few products that really turned me on - except for the wonderful section in the 'foreign products' section, where there were rows and rows of olives, olive oil and cheeses from Italy, Spain, Greece, and France! Blew me away! Came away have finally learned the differences in regional oils and their flavors and colors. 

Also enjoyed meeting the folks I did - Dean Fearing was there, with his new line of sauces; talked with Tommy Tang - don't know if he was exhibiting or what, but saw him just walking around and smiled and said hello, and we ended up chatting for about an hour. Saw Bobby Flay, who looked like - well, I won't go there. And tasted Charlie Trotter's new line of sauces - yum. 

There was a small producer of hams and bacon from Wisconsin, and couldn't stop going back for the samples of their fabulous bacon!!! Out of this world!! 

Is the restaurant show more geared toward catering/restaurant businesses? I'd like to attend one of those.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Suzanne,

Although I have been to this show a hundred times, it would be a great oppurtunity for some of us to get together again to storm NYC...

I agree with Marmalady, it's condment overkill, but some of the venders have some cool stuff, besides we can eat and drink for free all day. Then maybe we could hit the bubble lounge 

If interested, PM me.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I went to Fancy food in NYC the year Ben (of Ben and Jerry's) was scooping their new chocolate chip cookie dough icecream. Been to Chicago for the show the past 3 years....always have pre-conference catering and newsletter seminars that I find really helpful. Michael Roman is super inspirational. I find all kinds of shtuff at FFS. Last year the Chicago show had a Beard tasting afterwards<think I posted about Matrachet's foie oreo, and Blackbird's salmon on guacamole with corn chip>


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

When is it? Maybe I'll join you all.:bounce: 

It's a fun show, but it is geared more towards retailers than chefs.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Educational Programs:
Friday, July 5th - Tuesday, July 9th (separate admission)

Show:
Sunday, July 7, 2002 10am - 5pm
Monday, July 8, 2002 10am - 5pm
Tuesday, July 9, 2002 10am - 4pm

Jacob Javits Center, 12th Avenue and 34th Street, NYC

$25 if registered by June 7th; $50 thereafter

http://www.fancyfoodshows.com for info and online registration. You have to scroll down to the bottom of the screen to "Attendee Show Registration" and "Education Program Registration."


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Marmalady, why not register...

we can all get together and explore the show.

Even if it's not the greatest thing on earth, it will still be fun to hang out


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi, CC, Just wrote Suzanne that I'd probably be able to come in on Sunday - sounds like fun!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm going to try to make it there too.:bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey, Momoreg!!

Isn't that your "real" birthday?

sounds like a chance to have some fun!!


----------



## the saucy cajun (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm jealous! I bet no one here but me is going to the LA. Foodservice Expo in New Orleans in August! 
The Saucy Cajun


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hmmm... Let me think. Lots of food, NYC... OK I'll go


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

August in New Orleans.....Nope. I've experienced 100+* with 100% humidity in N.O. and it was not raining, and it was not fun.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

YOU're jealous? What about all of us who can't get down there to join you??? Well, maybe not about being in NO in August, but I'll bet it's like being in the French Market with _everything_ available to taste!!:lips: :lips:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

CC- July 7th is my _other_ birthday.

I think it'll be great, birthday or not!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

_No, I won't pay your registration for you,  but ..._

If any of the new-ish members are in the NY/NJ/CT/PA area: Please join us at the show!!! Don't be shy! Even if you mostly lurk, it would be great to meet you.

It's looking like Sunday, 7/7 will be the day. We'll figure out a meeting place and time, and I'll post it on this board. You can always PM or email me for details.

*Y'all Come!*


----------



## chloe23 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sounds like a fun event. And I would love to join everyone, but too bad I already made plans to go to Canada  Can anyone tell me what kind of stuff they show? I'm new to this since I never thought there is such a thing as a food show. I learn something new everyday


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Here's a link:

http://www.fancyfoodshows.com/


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

What about old-ish members? It might be a good chance to let you see where all that spouting comes from. Any good deals on rooms anywhere?Do they still do the fireworks thing on the river?
The "Y'all Come" made me feel invited.


----------



## the saucy cajun (Apr 1, 2002)

But Suzanne,NEW YORK CITY! To me, THAT'S where there's "everything to taste". I LOVE NYC, with all the ethnic neighborhoods! Oh well, I guess the grass is always greener. Tell you what, ya'll tell me about all your "finds", and I'll tell you mine!
And taste a bunch for me!
The Saucy Cajun


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Panini -- there are some deals on hotel rooms through the show, but this being NYC, they're still awfully expensive. Then again, I've got a sofa bed in my living room. But, oh, there are so many non-NYers I'd love to meet (you most definitely included)! Maybe we can have a lottery for who gets to use it?  (Maybe I'd better ask my husband first? ..... NAW  )

Saucy -- Okay, you're on! :lips: Hope you'll trust my opinion of hot sauces.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Panini, I think by the middle of July, you'll need to escape the Texas heat...(so what better place to go than NYC, when it's nice and humid!!)

I hope we see you here!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Might not be there, had plans, forgot. Might be able to come in on Sat. night. but have to escape mon. am
Momo, is it really your birthday? If I come I will definately bring a cake. If they don't wreck it in security. gosh, airfare is cheap! wish I could change these plans.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I just registered on line

Took two minutes!!!

Go to
www.fancyfoodshows.com

then go to

"attendees register here"

Hope to see ya all!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Me, too CC - registered online this weekend!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Just thought I'd mention that Jordan and I are registered. We'll be there with bells on.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Are you going to sneak the little one in???


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

They don't allow children--not even infants--but I probably would leave him with relatives anyway, since he'd be hungry, tired, etc...

But proud parent that I am, I'll bring a picture or 2.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Have y'all got a meeting place? It looks as though I'm going to be able to rearrange some things and catch the show. Javits is down by the river, right? Time Sq. area a good location to stay?
GTG
Jeff


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Times Square is like Disneyland these days. All kinds of reputable things going on. Javitts Center is close enough. I'm working on registering through M.A.G./I.C.E..


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Got my badge and all last week. If you haven't gotten yours yet, you should know that the package includes a map of the show, which is something of a help (except for old folks like me who can't decide whether keep our glasses on or take them off to try to read it.)

I was thinking we could meet INSIDE the show, on the lower level, at the back by the entrance to the FOCUSED TASTINGS, at 11:30am. This should give everyone a chance to get there without getting up before dawn, and/or having a little time alone first if desired. And it's just beyond the "Wine & Spirits Pavilion" which will probably be empty at that time -- NYC law prohibits the dispensing of alcohol before 12 noon on Sunday  . Oh, yeah, almost forgot to mention: on Sunday, July 7.

Let's see, so far the group includes: Cape Chef, Marmalady, Momoreg the birthday girl plus Jordan, KyleW, Panini, Chloe23, NYHomeCook plus S.O., and me. MBrown, what about you? Foodnfoto will be away with the family. Anyone else??? If so, PM me and I'll put you on my list of people to send meeting-place reminders to.

BTW, Panini, I'm SO glad you'll be able to come! I'm really looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Got my badge also, the group is growing..fantastic.

Panini..all the way from Texas, can't wait to meet you and the rest. Sorry you can't make it FNF.

Hope to see you M. Brown
 
cc


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Yippeee! Got mine, too! I know exactly what you mean, Suzanne, about that map! So - are we all going to wear 'cheftalk' badges - or dress in red - or have clown noses - or what?!!

This is neat, meeting in person - we just did this with the SCI group - turns out I knew 3 of the people from my son's rehab, but had no idea who they were from their online names!


11:30 sounds good - the 'Focused Tastings' is on the lower pavilion if I remember right? I'll have to leave to get home by 7 at the latest, as hubbie leaves for work at 9, and I'm on the Matt shift when he goes. I'm still debating whether to take the plunge and drive - ohmygawd! - into the city for the first time; again, if memory serves correctly, the Javits isn't too far from the Lincoln tunnel exit, is it? 

Jeff, glad you could make it!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I love the idea of clown noses. 

Naw...trust me, we'll know each other. When we got together at Chelsea market, FnF was first. I got there and looked at her and after a little while approached. The same with Kyle. Hey, I'm no longer the shy retiring type (even if I AM getting close to retirement age; not really) Maybe I'll tell everyone my cell phone number (oops, that means I'll have to remember to bring it AND turn it on  ) and if you can't find the group, call me.  

If you have to leave early, I promise not to gossip about you after. And as for driving -- well, what's your train sked? Cars are feh. Driving into the city is feh. This will be a day to relax.

The only thing better would be if we could all go up to Montreal, too.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

If the Javitts center was any closer to the Lincoln Tunnel, it would be in the Tunnel  I don't have a badge yet, but I do know who's I will have  I will be impersonating a Food Industry Professional, ssshhh! Don't tell anyone! Just let me know when and where and M.A.G. and I will be there.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Don't cry Suzanne, we just might organize another gathering next fall.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey I found a great place to stay near the lincoln Tunnel and the Javits center, 12.00 a night. Just can't figure out the "box not supplied" disclaimer. What's that all about?
Can someone out there tell me how to translate in cabdriverese,"stop at the first place that I can get a good slice of pizza"
Thank


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

There is a P.C. Richard Appliance store within 4 blocks of your "hotel". You should be able to get a box there with little difficulty.

As to Cabdriverese, Only they know what the **** they are saying. You have a better chance of understanding the announcements on the subway


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Is there much at the show that would be of interest to non-professionals?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hmmmm....FANCY FOOD SHOW>>>>with outrageous amounts of samples of "fancy gourmet food"....nope only professionials would be interested. Sorry just to open, and I'm feeling naughty today.
It is a phenominal time. It is such an incredible time.
shoot I even checked airfare on the off chance.....it's not on SAT so it would sorta kinda work.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Just think 'shroom. You'd be able to get more of your favorite olive bread


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

C'mon Shroom, flights are cheap! You can still register for the cheap show pass(did it yesterday). I got such a great deal on my box that I may have to spring for a few dinners for those who don't head out that night.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Shroom,

I can find ya a box to 

+ the farmers markets open 

BTW..if ya can make it, don't wear the same shoe's you did in Feb.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't know how you walked in those things!!

Panini, can't wait to meet you after all this time! And shroom, hope you can make it. Imagine all the things you didn't get to do last time! 

Mbrown, I'll be shocked if you can make it, with all the craziness in your life, but if you can, that would be groovy.

I'm just so excited to meet new people, and to see my old cheftalk friends too!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CC 
farmers Market? where is that. Hunts Point?(old stomping ground) is it still there?
Momo,
Don't get too excited. I'm not really the person my nimble fingers perceive me to be.lol
Mbrown,
Hope you can make it, I know it's hectic. Just remember, if we talk business for 1or2 minutes we can write the trip.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Panini -- Hunts Point is still around, but now you have to have a note from your purveyor to get in.  And Giuliani kept trying to move the Fulton Fish Market up there; can you imagine?!?!?

No, the Farmers' Market CC means is probably the one at Union Square, on Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturdays. There are others in other parts of the city on other days, including the only one on Sunday at Tompkins Square Park (a site well known by former druggies from the 60s). We used to have a lot of them down here in my nabe, but since last fall, we lost a lot.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'll see, supposed to move in July, not found a place yet just gave the notice so I wouldn't have to stay here another year. It would be a blast....so do New Yorkers wear the black ensemble in summer too? Nope learned the shoe lesson, I wear berkies everywhere I go here...public transportation is a good thing.
I'd love to see how the poultry guy deals with the heat....betcha berries are out in full blast. I get weekly e-mails from DC that this week said currants are in season!!!! We don't get um but I bet you do.
Royal Bakery in Brooklyn....incredible bread, Millard said it reminded him of Poulane. Their fig bread and olive bread is totally amazing....the oils out of the Italian market, the mozz that was so incredibly fresh...
AND on a NON-SAT.....with my friends is a huge bonus....


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Well, shroom, if you DO make it, you are welcome to crash at our house again, if you need to. But as you know, a lot has changed since you were last here.

Good luck finding a new home.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Okay kittykats, I'm coming in July 5th for 6 days of running around and stuffing my face... looking forward to FFS and meeting everyone. Let me know details and I'll see ya there 

Monkey


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's great news, monkeymay. I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

We "got" our passes yesterday! Anyone know what time this thing starts and where/when people are going to meet?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kyle,

Suzanne posted in this thread where and when we are going to meet. Is Linda coming also?

Monkeymay..How exciting!!! all the way from LA. What else in on your agenda for the 6 days? Looking forward to meeting you 
cc


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

>>Is Linda coming also?<<

She has to. She's the Food Industry member of the team and arranged for the credentials


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Look forward to meeting you too CC!

Will be there to see friends, have fun , get into trouble... 

Seriously, hubby will be joining me for part of the time, then I leave and he continues his stay...

I need to refill spice supplies at Kalustyan's, ck out what's new at Chelsea market. Hubby and I will probably do our usual "eat our way thru Brooklyn" tour, friends are insisting I eat at Peasant - anyone been? Also probably at Palma - I love that place , Craft Bar...
Maybe Gramercy Tavern? And of course FFS...

I'm always up for a good time - got any ideas?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I would have had a hard time picking you out of a crowd, monkeymay...

I thought you were a man until now!:lol:


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

That's okay Momo - I have been accused of being butch(or is it an 'i') and I know there's a few guys who would've liked to take a swing at me
But no, happily I am a woman!

Monkey


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Guy's and gal's

For a couple of personal reasons I will be unable to attend the FFS on Sunday.

I'm really disspointed because I always have such a blast with my Cheftalk friends.
If anyone is intersted to go in my place PM me and I will mail you my badge (no charge)

I'll miss you guys..
Monkeymay, Have a bourbon or two for me ok...
cc


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

That sucks. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

We'll miss you a lot!!!  But we'll let you know what transpires.

I also hope nothing is wrong -- if that if anything is, it gets better soon! 

MOMOREG: Is it possible to send you a PM again? Your box was full.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CC,
I hope everything is ok. I will certainly miss meeting you.
I'll just have to pop that bottle of Texas wine today.
Kyle,
I finally got in touch with CK, he has made changes and was hard to track down but just got through catching up and we will probably hook up for lunch or dinner.Sun-Mon, I have a feeling you like talking baking so would welcome you to join,or anyone for that matter.
It only takes us 1-2 drinks for the catching up to turn to shop talk. He working on a very interesting project up there.
jeff


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Let me know when! I'd hate to have to talk with hime about bread


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh, sorry... I'll empty my mailbox now.:blush:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Brad, I'm sorry to hear that you won't be there. I'll have to bring back a goody bag for you.:lips:


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Oh, Boo-Hoo, CC; I was so looking forward to meeting you! But am still looking forward to meeting the rest of the gang!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You guys are really sweet,

Panini,Shoot...I so wanted to taste some Texas vino

Marmalady, I made a batch of harissa just for you...in the hour or so a day i'm mobile i've made a couple concoctions I was going to bring as little gifties...

The harissa,lavander and sage flower honey,preserved lemons (morrocan style)kalamata olive and home made oven roast tomato spread,tarragon vinegar and lavander sugar.

Hey Momoreg,if I can get these things to you do you think you can give them out to everyone?
Have fun...
cc:chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Of course. Let me know, and I'll drive up.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

FYI The website tells you if you are registering late that your badge will be waiting at the show. Keep an eye out, I received mine today even after register late.
I would still like to hear that CC is alright, I'm kinda confused about the getting up and around for a short period of time. Do we all need to grab a car and come up for some physical therapy?
I can hold the bottle while Kyle tips it back.
jeff


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Hey CC -what happened?
I go away for two days on the boards and now you're not coming?
  
Are you ok?

(All asked for selfish reasons - I hate to drink alone  )

Monkey


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

We'll just have to drink more to make up for his absence, that's all!:beer:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Since a lot of you seem to be familiar with NYC I was just wondering. Hypothetical situation, lets say someone is visiting NYC for a few days and they had a hankerin to go to Atlantic City for the day. Can one get a car,train or bus to go there without making some sort of reservation? My friend likes that game 21 and wanted me to ask. TIA


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

From New York: NJ Transit buses (Bus Route No. 319) leave New York hourly from the Port Authority and AC Bus Terminals. One-way fare is $21.45 (Senior and disabled fare is $8.70 each way), round-trip excursion is $23. Total trip time is approximately 2 1/2 hours one way.

Bus service is also available from New York with Academy Bus (www.academybus.com) from the New York Port Authority at 41st and 8th Avenue.

See detailed information on car/ground service at www.atlanticcitynj.com


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Hey guys, 
getting on a plane in a couple of hours - 
hopefully they will have confiscated ALL the guns by the time I arrive at the airport 
Wish me luck and I'll see you Sunday.

Monkey


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Is this still the game plan? If so, we'll see ya there


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Have fun you guy's..

I'll miss ya!!!

I sent some goodies along with Momoreg for you to enjoy.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Kyle, That's the plan, as far as I know. See ya there!!

Brad, I'm so sorry you can't make it. I do hope everything is okay with you - and you're too sweet for making goodie baskets! Shall we toast you over an olive oil sample? Would you prefer Spanish, Greek, Italian, or French?!!!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Well we did it! With Suzanne's able quarterbacking Momoreg, Jordan, Monkeymay, Marmalady, NY Homecook, Panini, me and M.A.G., and Suzanne met at the Fancy food show! Man there was a lot of food.

Here are some photos of we merry band


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

What a Motley Crew!!!!

S**T.looks like I missed a really good time.

Jeff,those chocolates look awesome


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I was thinking of you guys at 10am while I was dropping off my child at the airport....I'm sure you are having too much fun right about now.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Notice how Kyle was conspicously missing from the photos.....hmmm, we forgot to have someone else shoot the pics so y'all could see his mug, too!

The FFS was great; the greatest part was meeting Suzanne, and Panini, and Momoreg & co.,, and Monkeymay, and NYHomecook, and Kyle &co. 

The second greatest part was the food; all agreed the show was even bigger than it's ever been. Suzanne and I thought that the 'next new thing' looks like flavored salts, and spice mixes, and some way cool 'glass dippers', different flavored mixes to rim a glass with; both adult and kids varieties. A bigger showing from the Caribbean sent MonkeyMay and I scurrying in search of water after tasting some of the hot sauces! And the cheese - oh, the cheese - need I say more! Market seems to be saturated with oh, so cutsey jams, spreads, BBQ sauces, etc. Hope they can give the big guys a run for the money (like Republic of Tea, Spoon Foods, and two others I'm blankin on right now, but love); I always root for the little guy!

CC, I'm so sorry you couldn't make it, and I adore the harissa! The other goodies looked splendid, also. Please get well soon, so we can plan another event to meet again! 

Off to bed, I'm beat. I'm so glad I got to meet members of this wonderful family, and hope we can meet more in the future!!!!


----------



## ny home cook (Dec 9, 2001)

What a time! I am still recouperating. Sorry to all of you guys that we met there that we didn't stay and talk more, but there was soooo much to see that we couldn't stand still. Foodie paradise! (Sunday was our only day at the show. Work Monday bright and early.) I wish we could have chatted some more. I'm sure we had lots to talk about.
Afterwards, I really wanted/needed a foot massage upstairs on the main level! haha I am still a baby about foot lethargy. I am not doing 8-10 hour shifts on my feet in a hot kitchen for a living just yet... Did you all enjoy dinner and/or drinks after all that sampling? I know I couldn't eat a thing for a few hours!
Well, thanks to Suzanne for starting this thread. I would never have known about the show and been able to enjoy such a good and educational experience. Glad to have met the rest of you all. It's nice to have faces to the screen-names, isn't it?
Chat with you all soon,
NY Home Cook


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Im sorry I had to miss this.  Ive never heard of this show and hope its an annual thing. Maybe I can go next year. I woulda loved the hot sauces.

Jodi

PS

Did they have a pastry section? Any food pics?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Momoreg you cut your hair!!!  You look beautiful!

I tell you guys you were eating from Panini's desserts that were prepared for ME and my birthday...  

Suzanne, marmalady and panini look exactly as I was imaging you 

Kyle didn't want to be in those photos because we would see that he was constantly eating 

Jealous? Bahhhhh


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just wanted to check in before I head back to the show again. It was SO TERRIFIC to meet everybody new, and to see Momoreg again (she looks sooooooo gorgeous)! Maybe some of the pix Jordan took will appear -- then you'll get to see KyleW too. We really missed those who couldn't come, especially CC.

As we walked around, we kept losing each other and hooking up again in different combinations. Got to have some good LIVE conversation with folks I love to talk with here! It was too bad that KyleW and his M.A.G. had to leave early (again  ) and Marmalady couldn't stick around after the show. The rest of us went over to Pipa and had wine and tapas, and THEN to CraftBar for more drinks and food. (Well, at first only Paul, my hubby, ate, but he hadn't been eating ALL DAY the way we had.) After Momoreg and Jordan had to go home to the baby -- who, by the way, looks totally adorable in the pix they brought -- Panini, Monkeymay, Paul and I still hung out until almost 1 a.m.!! Talking about food and everything else under the sun. It was the most fun I've had in quite a while!

Now it's back to the show to do some real work!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Wow, you guys are party animals!! We left in the middle of a wonderful time. Even Jordan had fun, and he hates everything!  

The food show was much bigger than any previous Fancy Food Shows I've been too. After a few hours, I was so cheesed out--it seemed like every booth was giving out cheese! But we tried some amazing types; my most favorite being the haloumi, cooked on the griddle. M-m-m.:lips: 

I introduced myself to Nancy Silverton, and invited her to Cheftalk, perhaps to do a celebrity chef chat. Surprisingly, she said that she doesn't know how to use a computer, but as soon as she does, she'll stop by.

I had picked up a nice selection of samples for Capechef, and then one of the vendors told me that I'd have to turn in my bag at the end of the show. Well, luckilly, that didn't happen, so Brad, I'll be knocking on your door one day soon with a goody bag, as promised, along with some gifts from your other chef talk friends. 

You people are so terrific. I wish we could do this more often, because it's always exciting to meet people from this community, whether we're talking shop or otherwise.

I had hoped that Jordan would take more pictures, but unfortunately, he only took one, and Kyle is facing the other way!! But the pictures that I sent Nicko from our January get-together still haven't been posted!! And there are lots of pictures in that series. But they don't include Panini, marmalady, monkeymay, and NYHomecook. 

Thanks Suzanne and Vivian for the nice compliments.:blush: Yes, I had to cut off my hair for the summer. It was getting a bit unruly.

I can't wait to visit Monkeymay (Monica) in L.A.!! (Possible Cheftalk destination??) 

Yesterday was a special birthday all around.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

:blush: OMG: yes, we forgot to mention here that it was Momoreg's REAL birthday yesterday.  We did sing her Happy Birthday once everyone was together.

Here's my wrapup after a full day looking at EVERYTHING at the show. Yes, lots and lots of wonderful cheeses. Lots of Italian cold cuts -- I think I tasted about a dozen different brands of mortadella. Lots of tea and chai, not as many flavored coffees as I would have expected. Humongous numbers and varieties of hot sauces and related items. All the usual suspects in cookies, cakes, brownies, biscotti, candies -- very few of which did I taste. As Marmalady said, the new thing seems to be salt-and-herb/spice blends, and herbs/spices/salts in bottles with built-in grinders.

My favorite item of all was "Toad Sweat Dessert Hot Sauces." Yesterday, Marmalady tasted the Chocolate-Orange (with habanero), and I had the Lemon-Vanilla (very mild) -- both were really yummy. Today I went back for the Key Lime-Habanero: WOW!

On the way out, I ran into Monkeymay again. What fun it was to meet her, and Panini, and Marmalady, and NY Home Cook. Yes, there MUST be other good times together! And next time, CC, you'll be able to come, or else! And Shroom, and Shawty, and... and... and... I love you guys!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Suzanne's right - Toad Sweat is awesome!!!! and so was the Yinpu beer - wow! Black rice beer, real carbonated and light, and not 'hoppy' at all - duh, not made with hops! Would be great on a hot summer's night, or with spicy Thai food. 

I so wish I could have stayed in town longer, guys; you don't know how hard it was to say bye, there on the corner of ? 34th and 11th! BTW, got a cab on 10th, told the cabbie, 'to the port authority', he turned around and said, 'you know it's right up the street'. I said, I know, I'm hot, tired, and this bag weighs about 50 pounds right about now - you'll get a good tip!' We both laughed, and he dropped me at the door I needed, and which gate I needed to go to!

brad, haven't cooked anything yet with your harissa, but did give it a taste, and wow, oh wow!! Tremendous! 

Oh, and Monkeymay - how the heck do you get the cork out of your bottle???!!!

Momoreg, i wish I had had more time to spend with you - maybe next time! Hey - what do all you 'locals' think of a cookout in Jersey? Maybe in August? We could set Brad up in a chaise lounge outside - joke, Brad, joke! and do pot luck on the grill!!! Let me know - I'd love to see you all again.


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

Sounds like you had a great time. Shame London is so far away, I would have loved to have joined you.

My husband and I are going to tour Europe this summer for 3 weeks by train. I'm trying to promise myself that I won't get obsessed by having to have wonderful foodie experiences on every street corner! I'll keep you posted. 

Plum.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hey Marmalady,

I would love to come down there for a BBQ!!
My wife could tie me to the hood rack so I could lay down


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey All,
Late Wed. night, just got home. Thank you all for a wonderful time!!! Did a little sightseeing and eating after ya'll left. 1 1/2 hrs. on the runway to leave LGA. 
Will update later. CC missed ya, thanks again to all of you for the warm welcome.
Jeff


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Okay guys I just got back into town and saw the pics you posted.
That has got to be the most f****ed up picture of me I've ever seen!!! Shame on you Kyle! (AND I was sober!) Vanity aside, it was a pleasure meeting everyone and wandering those vast isles of food. I went back the next day to actually work and get some perspective on the stuff available. All in all it was wonderful and overwhelming.
Pipa was great for the wine and the company -the food (except for the lamb) was not as fabulous as I thought it would be. Suzanne's husband Paul and I shared a delicious duck salami, hen of the woods and taleggio sandwich at Craft bar- Yummm! Thanks to everyone for a great, great time!

Marmalady - try using a corkscrew!
Momo and Jordan, anytime you wanna come by, the door's always open.
CC - your lavender honey is beautiful.
Suzanne - such a pleasure. Good luck on the new biz and give Paul a big squeeze for me. Tell him if the Valley decides to secede he'd better let me know!

Monkey


----------

